# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  December 2008



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2008)

Pulling all the MERX watch postings into one thread here to make it easier to track and find - would appreciate comments/discussion be taken to another thread in an environmentally appropriate forum.  Thanks!

"LEADERSHIP FITNESS TRAINING"


> ....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for an Instructor to train the Fitness Module of the Primary Qualification Land (PLQ) Course and the Common Army Phase (CAP) Course to the candidates as per the Course Training Packages (CTPs) and evaluate the ability of candidates to instruct fitness periods In Accordance With (IAW) the CTPs....




"LASER AIMING DEVICE"


> ....The Department of National Defence, Montreal, Quebec, has a requirement for the supply and delivery of the Infrared Light Aiming Kit (NSN: 5855-01-5118907; P/N: ITP-500-C-CAN, quantity 55 kits) to be delivered prior to 31 March 2009.  It is proposed to contract with R Nicholls Distributors Inc, Longueuil, Quebec, the only authorized distributor for this equipment, which is manufactured by Insight Technologies Inc.  The Department of National Defence requires this particular equipment in order to ensure compatiblity with existing equipment, commonality and personnel safety in life threatening situations....




"ADVANCED TARGET POINTER ILLUMINATOR"


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for Advanced target pointer illuminator aiming light at high power and Advanced target pointer illuminator aiming light at ultra high power including spare parts. The equipment required is as follows:
> 
> Advanced Target Pointer Illuminator Aiming Light (ATPIAL)
> Part number AN/PEQ 15 - High power, quantity 645
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2008)

Modeling the "impact of multiple operational environmental stresses on the performance of dismounted soldiers and small unit operations"


> ....In support of the Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) Toronto Applied Research Project on Stress and Small Team performance, DRDC has a need to develop statistical, behavioural, and neuro-cognitive models of the impact of multiple operational environmental stresses on the performance of dismounted soldiers and small unit operations. In support of this model development there is a need to integrate data collection, modeling, simulation, and visualization technologies. The proposed research addresses the need to develop and integrate these technologies.
> 
> The scope of the proposed work is to develop the technologies to rapidly implement, analyze, and display models based on (i) literature data, (ii) experimental data collected from individuals and small teams exposed to multiple stresses in simulated and actual environments, (iii) high-level simulations of human behaviour and performance in complex environments, and (iv) simulation of neural processing and neuro-cognitive architectures exposed to environmental moderators at the cellular level....




"Video-based Facial Recognition: Algorithm and Demonstration"


> ....This requirement is to develop a video-based image fusion algorithm and demonstrate an accurate, reliable and user-friendly video-based facial recognition system. The project will focus on studying fusion strategies and developing a video-based facial recognition demonstration prototype.  Potential applications will be in the niche areas of enhanced access control to restricted areas, for example, at National Defence Headquarters, RCMP Headquarters, sensitive operational areas in airports and weapon-system control centers.  To address the real needs and solve the performance problems, this project will conduct a pilot study on video-based facial recognition employing a multi-look fusion technique....




"Instructor for Army Operations Course"


> ....Solicitation W0114-08Q876/A is a requirement for a Contractor to provide one instructor for the Department of National Defence, Canadian Land Force Command and Staff College (CLFCSC) in Kingston, Ontario. The instructor is required from January 6, 2009 to March 31, 2009 to replace a permanent member of the Augmentee Directing Staff (DS) while deployed on operations....




"Request for Information - Joint Fires Support"


> ....Project Management and Engineering Support Services are required on an "as and when requested" basis to support the Department of National Defence (DND) in developing a Joint Fires Support (JFS) proof of concept prototype.  The Contractor is required to perform studies and to develop and test software and prototypes that will integrate into the existing JFS test bed and prototype. This test bed integrates multiple Command and Control (C2) systems for the purpose of providing a common operating picture and the prototype provides joint fires tools and a collaborative environment to determine how to respond to a call for fire....


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2008)

"SOA for Deployable Soft-Walled Aircraft Hangars"


> ....The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary for the supply, delivery and installation of four (4) hangars in KAF, Kandahar, Afghanistan and for the possible future supply and delivery of four (4) additional hangars FOB to the International Airport closest to the bidder’s manufacturing facility....


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2008)

"SOVIET RIFLE AND PISTOL AMMUNITION"


> ....Line 1
> GSIN: N1305
> NSN: 1305001823125
> CTG 7.62X39MM (SOVIET RIFLE)
> ...




"CTG CALIBER 0.338 BULLET"


> ....Line 1
> GSIN: N1305
> NSN: 1305-99-519-0318
> CARTRIDGE, CALIBER 0.338 BULLET, 0.338 B408 LOCK BASE; CASE
> ...




"FLIR P660 High Definition Infrared System"


> ....It is the intention of the Crown to negotiate a contract with
> FLIR Canada for the provision of additional Infrared
> Thermographic Cameras. These cameras will be used by the
> Department of National DEFENCE, to meet the Non Distructive
> ...




"CANISTER,CHEMICAL-BIOLOGICAL MASK"


> ....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for quantity 500 Canisters model FE5MN for delivery to Canadian Forces Bases at Edmonton and Montreal on or before Feb. 27, 2009. The canisters are for use with the Aircrew mask model AC4. No substutue will be accepted for this requirement...


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2008)

"Supply and Delivery of One De-icing TRUCK to Kabul International Airport (KAIA)"


> ....Title:    Supply and Delivery of One De-icing TRUCK to Kabul International Airport (KAIA), Afghanistan IFIB-ACO-BRU-09-21
> 
> Deadline:    Interested and qualified firms must be nominated to the NC3A by the Canadian Joint Delegation to NATO no later than 14 January, 2009.
> 
> ...



(1) According to xe.com, *300,000 EUROS* = *~ CDN$478,990* as of this posting to Army.ca


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2008)

"Gloves, duffel bags, pocket ammunition magazines" (Lotsa kit from Blackhawk and Special Ops. Inc.)


> ....Item1: NSN: 8415-01-560-5646, Gloves, Men's,
> Sizes: 5 small, 10 medium, 25 large, 15 x-large
> Quantity: 55, Unit of Issue: PR, P/N: SOG-L200, NSCM: 3P3G2
> Hatch Corp.
> ...




"Design and Performance Evaluation of Multi-Zone Shipboard Impressed Current Cathodic Protection Syst(em)" (Preventing ship rot?)


> ....DRDC Atlantic has designed and fabricated a physical scale modeling (PSM) test facility under contractual research to design and evaluate the shipboard impressed current cathodic protection system and associated underwater electric potential (UEP) field. Experiments were carried out to simulate the underwater hull potential profiles and the electrostatic fields under various conditions....




"CAMX Software-Interface Support" (Help us tweak software modeling civvy activity in EXs?)


> ....DRDC (Ontario Region) have a requirement to obtain the services of one or several experts who will review the existing Civilian Activity Modeling for eXperimentation and eXercises (CAMX) software and provide DRDC Center for Operational Research and Analysis (CORA) with a design to improve the current CAMX user interface....




"MUSICAL INSTRUMENTS" for London, Ontario


> ....To supply and deliver miscellaneous musical band instruments, such as trombones, tubas, piccolos, trumpets, cornets, clarinets, saxophones, marching sousaphones and bass guitar amps, to the Department of National Defence - ASU London, located at 701 Oxford Street East, Captain Neal Logistic Bldg 134, London, Ontario....


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2008)

"INSECT NET PROTECTOR"


> ....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for insect net protectors, cot type, olive drab colour, designed to exclude mosquitoes, nylon cloth netting 77 ½ in. Long, 35 in. High including curtain, 27 in. wide at top, 27 in. wide at bottom....




"Radio System, Ralston AB"


> ....The existing BATUS Observer Controller Communication Network (OCCN) trunked Radio Network that the GFE radios will be programmed to operate through is maintained by CUBIC. CUBIC will not turn over or relinquish any control function that may impact their contracted service and support to BATUS.  This project is constrained to procure an Installation, Maintenance and Management contract of a GFE trunked radio system to meet the specific needs of CFB Suffield with options to integrate any visiting Canadian Battle Group utilizing TCCCS operating on 49.9 MHz. This project must provide radios that will be integrated into the existing BATUS Observer Controller Communication Network (OCCN) and are interoperable with CFB Wainwright. Both these systems utilize CUBIC Equipment....




"Laser Femtosecond Laser Project" - Previous MERX femtosecond laser posts


> ....Femtosecond lasers opened new research fields of interest to a number of research groups around the world. DEFENCE Research and Development Canada - Valcartier (DRDC Valcartier) has a high-intensity (TW) femto laser in a portable laboratory. This facility, the T&T, is unique, and despite its complexity, enables them to conduct more applied research. However, in some projects, the T&T's energy and power limits experiments to small-scale proofs of concept. To be able to conduct full-scale demonstration of these concepts, DRDC Valcartier would like to have access to more powerful laser chains (femtosecond beam exceeding one joule). DRDC Valcartier also needs the technical and scientific support to model, prepare and conduct experiments on these laser systems....


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2008)

"Request for Proposal: Laser Eye Surgery Program Development"


> ....In the Fall of 2005, the Surgeon General requested that Laser Corrective Eye Surgery be presented to the SoC Committee. Further to consideration by the SoC Committee in February 2008, and upon recommendations from Armed Forces Council, it was decided that Laser Refractive Eye Surgery should be offered to select CF members to enhance the operational effectiveness of CF members through improvement in their vision. The importance of vision to the CF is that it is reflected as a separate category within the spectrum of medical categories, as a Vision component. Correctable vision is a requirement for all members, as evidenced by the Common Enrolment Medical Standard of V4*. For some trades, corrected vision is even more critical to operational effectiveness. This is evidenced by their well-established requirements for V1*, V2* or V3* status. It was felt that refractive eye surgery would elevate certain serving members to an enhanced operationally fit status, eliminating some of the drawbacks that corrective eyewear has in an operational setting.
> 
> REQUIREMENT
> 
> ...




"Analysis of H1-6 Test Material" (new meds for sarin, VX nerve agent exposure?)


> ....Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Suffield, Medicine Hat, AB, has identified HI-6 as a medical countermeasure to be essential in the effective treatment of organophosphorous nerve agent exposure and is currently involved in obtaining full licensure.  DRDC requires an "as and when requested" contract to provide a fully characterized and validated analytical method of HI-6 and HI-6 in solution, HI-6 degradation products and a fully validate reference source of HI-6 that are in full compliance with Good Laboratory Practices (GLP)....




"Development of Finite and Discrete Element Biomechanical Models" (protecting heads, necks better in flight helmets?)


> ....Defence Research and Development Canada, Toronto ON has a requirement for Development of Finite and Discrete Element Biomechanical Models of the Dynamics of Head, Neck, and Helmet in the Canadian Forces Operational Environment.  This is Phase III of a planned research effort to enhance a combined finite element, discrete element, 3-D mathematical simulation, capable of modeling the tissue stress and strains during load induced and deliberate multi-axis, dynamic movement of the human head, neck, flight helmet, helmet mounted displays and neck support systems in various Canadian Forces operational flight environments....




"SUPPORT FOR R&D" (how do groups, teams work together and learn?)


> ....The Collaborative Performance and Learning Section (CPL Section) of Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto, ON is developing a Science and Technology capability in the cognitive and social sciences domain with an emphasis on team and training research. The military scope for the research is targeted to both operational and training environments at all levels (tactical, operational, and strategic). Specific topics would include – but not be limited to – theoretical, predictive, and empirical analyses of cognitive, socio-cultural, and organizational processes of collaborative behaviour; training issues in these contexts; decision making in distributed and networked teams; multi-environment, multi-agency and multi-national planning and decision making; moral and ethical reasoning, the role of command intent, advice, and leadership in planning and decision making....


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2008)

Flu Meds for DND, Public Health Agency - More on Zanamivir - FDA Page on Zanamivir


> ....Definition of Requirement:
> Supply of Zanamivir 5 mg Blister dry powder for inhalation w/device item.
> 
> It is intended to award a contract to GlaxoSmithKline Inc., Mississauga, Ontario, for the purchase of the antiviral zanamivir, as they are the only known manufacturer of a product currently licensed for use in Canada.
> ...




Cots for Montreal, Edmonton Supply Depots


> ....This requirement is to supply and deliver folding cots in accordance with Annex A - Requirement & Pricing of the solicitation document for the Department of National Defence, Montreal (2,500 units) and Edmonton (6,000 units) Supply Depot....




Connecting RMC to Other Universities, Researchers in Ontario


> ....Requirement: Royal MILITARY College has a requirement to join the ORION Network managed by Ontario Research and Innovation Optical Nework (ORANO).  Orano is a non profit organization that manages the ORION Network (Ontario Research and Innovation Optical Network).  ORION is a next generation optical network dedicated exclusively to research and education.  ORION ultra high-speed research and education network connects all of Ontario's Universities, most colleges, several medical and other public research facilities and a growing number of school boards to one another and to the global grid of research and education networks. ORION connects over one million Ontario researchers, scientists, students, teachers and staff to critical infrastructure for research, education and innovation....




"Systems Engineering Processors for Open Architecture Combat Management Systems Testbed Development"


> ....Nature of Requirements:
> Systems Engineering Processors for Open Architecture Combat Management Systems Testbed Development for DRDC
> DRDC Atlantic has initiated a new research project, "Maritime Open Architecture (OA) Combat Management System (CMS) Testbed," whose objectives include the investigation and demonstration of modular open system architectures, systems engineering and technology insertion approaches to system evolution, in the context of modern, network-enabled Maritime combat management systems. As part of this project, previous DRDC development in open architectures, which has been focused on individual warfare areas, will be extended to examine issues associated with platform systems integration across warfare areas....


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2008)

"AUDITORY EFFERENT SYSTEM" (How are the nerves involved in your hearing doing under stress?)


> ....Defence Research Development Canada (DRDC) requires the supply, delivery, on-site warranty, and (12 months) on-site technical support, and training of an Otoacoustic Emission and Auditory Response System in accordance with DRDC specifications to measure the response of the auditory efferent system of individuals exposed to stressful operational environments. This system will be used on adult subjects to measure distortion product and transient evoked otoacoustic emissions (DPOAE and TEOAE), as well as contralateral suppression of both types of Otoacoustic emissions (OAE). The complete system must include a carry case and be portable and robust for potential field use....




"STARFISH ARRAY UPGRADE FOR DRDC, DARTMOUTH, NOVA SCOTIA"


> ....DRDC Atlantic has a requirement to build a new Starfish Array that must have compatibility with the existing Starfish Array.  The new array will have an increased number of sensors,
> dual-mode communications, and in-situ data collection and processing capabilities. The arrays will share a common shore-cable. The new Starfish Array is to provide easier operations by utilizing a common sensor coordinate system alignment, additional sensor channels, and improved orientation measurements. Existing processors, communication components, and software from the Rapidly Deployable Systems (RDS) Project is to be modernized and repackaged for use in the upgraded Starfish Array.
> 
> Omnitech Electronics is the original designer of the Starfish Array system. They were also the designers of the Wideband Hydrophone that is to be incorporated in the rebuild, the designers of the cable driving upgrade that has increased the allowable cable lengths, the Rapidly Deployable Systems (RDS) electronics, the Australian RDS arrays, the Northern Watch RDS arrays, and many other devices designed on the basis of the RDS array technology....




"Multi-channel Playback and Simulation of Analog Sonobuoy Signals"


> ....Defence R&D Canada - Atlantic (DRDC Atlantic) requires a portable test unit capable of replaying or simulating the acoustic signals received from a field of sonobuoys....




More Starches Coming to St. Jean?


> ....To purchase of (1) one natural gas pasta cooker for the Department of National Defence, St-Jean Base, to be delivered to St-Jean-sur Richelieu, Quebec....


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2008)

"Objective Biomechanical Assessment Tool (OBAT) Scoping Study"


> .... Development of protective clothing and equipment for soldiers is a complex process. It begins with development of a comprehensive Statement of Requirements, followed by an iterative design and test process to ensure that systems, subsystems and components meet all of the operational and functional requirements. In simple terms, the equipment must protect soldiers while still permitting them to carry out their tasks correctly and efficiently ....  Laboratory tests of protective clothing and equipment depend heavily on high quality objective data gleaned from quantitative assessments of the physical characteristics of the system(s). Of particular interest are measures of the biomechanical properties such as weight, stiffness, inertia, centre of mass, pressure points, range of motion of limbs, torques about key joints, insulation, air/water vapour permeability, etc. .... Defence R&D Canada – Toronto (DRDC Toronto) is looking to develop a set of novel tools that can be used to measure more of the biomechanical properties objectively, both in the laboratory and in the field ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2008)

.... Re:  Dealing with Kids in War?


> ....The overall objective of this study will be to assess the measures the United Nations Security Council has taken to bring the persistent violators named in the reports of the Secretary General, the Special Representative of the Secretary General for Children and Armed Conflict, the Security Council Working Group on Children and Armed Conflict the Monitoring and Reporting Mechanism, and/or country mandates to account. This will include:
> 
> 2.1 An assessment of the extent to which individuals or groups named these reports or resolutions have been subject to United Nations Security Council targeted measures, a description of the measures recommended and/or imposed, and the extent to which these have been carried out.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2008)

Phone Upgrade for Northern Warning System


> ....The North Warning System is a chain of radar sites across Northern Canada from the Alaska/Yukon border to Labrador, linked by a satellite communications network to the MILITARY control centre in North Bay, Ontario. The NWS in Canada consists of eleven (11) unattended Long Range Radar (LRR) sites and thirty-six (36) unattended Short Range Radar (SRR) sites. Sites are maintained and supported by five (5) Logistic Support Sites (LSS) situated in Inuvik, Cambridge Bay, Hall Beach, Iqaluit, and Goose Bay.
> 
> A Canadian intercultural enterprise, Nasittuq Corporation operates and maintains the North Warning System (NWS), a network of radars, which “look out” from Canada’s North to detect airborne threats to North America, enhancing our security and sovereignty.
> 
> ...




More Musical Instruments (This Time, Percussion for Edmonton)


> ....It is proposed to enter into a contract with St. John's Music, Edmonton, Alberta for the supply, delivery and off-loading of various Yamaha percussion instruments to the Department of National Defence, Royal Canadian Artillery Band, Edmonton Garrison, Edmonton, Alberta.  St. John's Music is the only authorized Yamaha dealer in this territory that can provide all of the products in this category.  The proposed estimated cost for these instruments is $40,520.55 G.S.T./H.S.T. Included....




"Defence Construction Canada wants your opinion!" (honest!)


> Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is launching a new survey to help accomplish its mission of delivering infrastructure and environmental projects and services that meet the needs of industry and government. The short questionnaire asks a variety of questions about DCC contracting processes, contract documents, and contract management approach. It should take you about 20 minutes to complete.
> 
> Your feedback will help us to refine documents and processes as necessary and as permitted by governing authorities in order to remove barriers and to facilitate access to defence contracts.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2008)

"Flexible membranes with heat shield"


> ....Defense Research and Development Canada - Valcartier will require the services of an R&D-capable textile manufacturer that can develop and produce a new generation of breathable camouflage textile compatible with the Canadian CaDPat pattern with different thermal properties on each side of the material.  In addition, those properties should probably vary depending on the type of environment where they will be deployed (i.e. desert, forest or snow)....




Tralier-mounted BBQs for Suffield


> ....For the supply and delivery of trailer mounted BBQ gas grills to Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces Base Suffield, Ralston, Alberta. Four trailer mounted BBQ gas grills are required meeing the requirements below:
> 
> - National Sanitary Foundation (NSF) approved or Compressed Gas
> Association (CGA) approved
> ...




Air-portable showers for Wainwright


> ....On behalf of the Department of National Defence (DND), Defence Construction Canada (DCC) requires the supply of two (2) air transportable shower systems to provide close support to tactical personnel on deployment.
> 
> When completely erected the system must fit into an existing Modular Tentage System measuring 20’ wide x 24’ long x 11’ high. For air transportability, packaged system must not exceed the dimensions of a standard 463L aircraft pallet (108” wide, 88” long, max. height 8’). Each unit to include six (6) separate shower stalls with a minimum standard of privacy and two (2) - three (3) basin gang sinks. The system must have:
> -    multi-fuel hot water supply system, consisting of instantaneous, high flow hot
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2008)

"Study - infrared imager" (Can Canada Built/Sell Its Own SWIR Infrared Imagers Instead of Buying from Allies?)


> ....Today, Canada relies on foreign suppliers for InGaAs detectors needs. As this technology is becoming more sensitive and strategic for each nation, it is becoming more challenging to acquire detectors from our allies. These challenges include export regulation, license and certificate requirement and the associated delays.
> 
> In this study, we will gather pertinent information showing all the available options and propose strategic plans to improve the current status-quo of the Canadian Forces. We will identify all possible commercial suppliers of InGaAs detectors among our allies, the prices and specifications of available detectors, and the associates procedures and lead time of exporting such detectors. We will also explore the available  domestic infrastructures, both in government and private industries, on possible fabrication and development of commercial graded InGaAs detectors at The Canadian Photonics Fabrication Centre  (CPFC) in Ottawa and related read-out electronics. These will include but is not limited to a list of personnel or groups having the competence of InGaAs detector fabrication and development; cost estimation on the detector development including materials, human resource and use of facilities. With all these facts, we will be in a position to plan for our future needs and improve the satus-quo by either better planning or possibly establishing domestic InGaAs capabilities....




"DRS SI-9136C/CF2 Digital Tuner"


> ....The Research Communications Signal Processing Group, over the past several years, in collaboration with the Defense R&D Canada (DRDC) of DND, has been developing a digital spectrum monitoring system called the Spectrum Explorer (SE) for the civilian version and MiDAS for the military version. CRC has developed the application software for several pieces of equipment. DRDC has designed with CRC a high-end option called CF2 on the standard DRS 9136C tuner-digitizer module. DRDC currently has four SI-9136C CF2 module. CRC would like to leverage this development effort by acquiring a dual channel SI-9136C CF2 module.  The proposed purchase is linked to the Spectrom Explorer software developed by CRC (Industry Canada) for Industry Canada regions, for DRDC and for Canadian licensees....




"IMAGE PROCESSING SUPPORT TO THE AUTOMATED SHIP IMAGE ACQUISITIONS (ASIA) SYSTEM FOR DRDC, DARTMOUTH"


> ....IMAGE PROCESSING SUPPORT TO THE AUTOMATED SHIP IMAGE ACQUISITIONS (ASIA) SYSTEM FOR DRDC, DARTMOUTH, NOVA SCOTIA ASIA was conceived as a means of checking data reported in Automatic Identification System (AIS) messages using vessel photographs, but it is currently not capable of that task. A research prototype version of ASIA was developed under a previous contract which collects high-resolution ship photographs in port, with minimal human intervention. The aim of the existing system is to use ship self-reports from the Automatic Identification System (AIS) to direct a digital camera towards a ship target, compose the shot automatically and then store the resulting photo in a database. This requirement will take that basic capability and move the system towards its original goal. The scope of the contract is to apply image processing tools to existing Automated Ship Image Acquisition (ASIA) images in order to answer a number of specific questions about them. These images will be given to the contractor as jpg (and raw CR2) format image files, while information about the images will be in a Microsoft Access format database. All of the essential meta data about each photo is also embedded in each jpg file in Adobe's XMP format, so contractors familiar with XMP need not use the Access database....




"Water and Soil Analysis, Dundurn, SK"


> ....To provide all labour, materials, equipment and supervision necessary to provide sample analysis of soil, water and other substances as detailed herein, for the Department of National Defence, Detachment Dundurn, Dundurn, Saskatchewan....


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2008)

"Calian awarded $40m Canadian Defense contract"


> Calian Technologies' business and technology services, BTS, division has won a five-year $40m contract from Canada'a Department of National Defence, DND, for the provision of technical training at the Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics in Kingston, Ontario.  The training will include basic and advanced training for officers, technical trades, signal operators, IT, information management and systems management, cryptography, and tactical command, control, and communications systems....




"Leopard 2 A6M Consumable Spare Parts"


> ....Line1, 1015-12-1774915, 103951301 BRACKET
> Line2, 1015-12-1774921, 103968221 BUTTONS
> Line3, 1015-12-1775934, 103921772 CABLE, SPECIAL
> Line4, 1015-12-1775963, 103919018 CABLE, SPECIAL
> ...




"ANALYZIS (sic) OF RADIOMETRIC DATA"


> ....The objectives of Defence R&D Canada - Valcartier for the present project:
> The work to be executed in this project is divided in specific task and some optionals.
> 
> Task 1: Maritime backgrounds. The supplier will have to identify the periods when background image analysis is possible from the data collected by the DRDC Valcartier team during the MIRAMER experiment in May 2008.
> ...




Delivery: Info Mapping Course


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND), Royal Military College (RMC), Kingston Ontario, has a requirement for On-site training of the Information Mapping Process for personnel who write and develop policy documents. Policy needs to be developed using common tools and written to a common standard. Information Mapping is a course that provides a systematic, task-based approach to writing and is required for all persons involved in the policy development process.
> 
> Period of Work: The proposed Standing Offer is for a period of one (1) year. This Standing Offer includes the option to extend the period of work by up to two (2) one (1) year periods.
> 
> Estimated Expenditure: $53,949.00 (including tax) covers initial year and two option years....



_- edited to add news release as lead item -_


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2008)

"Brucella Vaccine Research"


> ....DND has a continuing requirement for medical countermeasures against biological agents. This need is being addressed through a tri-national program on vaccine research and Development under the direction of the Canadian Forces Medical Group and a Technology Demonstration Program (TDP) project for the development of a Brucella vaccine managed by DND. This research project is intended to perform all necessary studies to identify and characterize the immunogen, to develop a Brucella vaccine and to facilitate future acquisitions for the production of pilot lot quantities of this vaccine. Further research and development efforts need to be expended to have a vaccine that will meet regulatory approval. In order to meet international obligations, the required delivery date for the proposed contract is June, 2009 .... The Department of National DEFENCE has a requirement to complete the final phase of the development of a Brucella vaccine and to facilitate the production of pilot lot quantities of this vaccine .... The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the
> government's intention to award a contract for these services to CytoBioTechnics Inc., Burlington, Ontario....




"DIVER NAVIGATION SYSTEMS"


> ....On behalf of the Department of National Defence, C.F.B. Esquimalt it is intended to negotiate a Contract with Shark Marine Technologies Inc. of St. Catharines, Ontario for the supply of one (1) each, Diver Navigation system, model number NAVP450 with part number NAVGPS2 floating GPS deepwater kit which includes cable, reel, floats, case and one (1) each, Diver Navigation system, model number NAVP900 with part number NAVGPS1 which includes floating GPS head and 5 meter cable.  Delivery of both of the Diver Navigation systems must be by 15 January 2009.  Both Diver Navigation systems are unique in allowing a diver to navigate by GPS as well as accurately scanning ahead of his position all at the same time. The Navigators accomplishes this by using the only underwater fully functioning "Windows XP" computer which allows the diver to access all of the peripherals underwater to better manage the complete package of navigation and scanning....




"Urban Assault Shoot House"


> ....For the supply and delivery of a Urban Assault Shoot House to
> Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces Base Gagetown, Oromocto, New Brunswick....




"Automated Target System"


> ....For budgetary planning purposes, the Department of National Defence (DND) is seeking price and availability information from vendors that currently provide or have the capability of providing fixed outdoor Automated Target Systems as detailed herein....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2008)

Wanted:  Discrete tailor, experience with Canadian uniforms an asset


> ....Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC) on behalf of the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command (CANSOFCOM) a division of the Department of National Defence (DND) is hereby issuing this Request for a Regional Indivisual Standing Offer (RFSO) for Tailoring Services. The Standing Offer will be valid from the date of issuance of the Standing Offer for a period of 2 years with the possibility to extend for an additional one (1) year period....




"Quick Deployable Tent Shelters" for CF Joint Sigs Reg't


> ....To supply eight ( 8 ) Quick Deployable Tent (QDT) systems to the Department of National Defence (DND), Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment (CFJSR) at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Kingston, Ontario. The individual QDT structures shall be comprised of a central work area QDT, rear work area QDT, and a front entrance QDT containing all required interface equipment required and repair kits.  The CFJSR deploys World wide and needs suitable QDTs to house it's equipment while deployed. A Contractor is required to provide Quick Deployable Tents (QDTs) that will withstand conditions in all terrain. Emphasis is on portability, deployment time, and structural integrity. The QDTs should be heavy duty or industrial strength, capable of deploying in all and any conditions, World wide. The tents must be light weight and compact, when dissembled, for ease of movement by land, sea, and air....




Accommodations for Advanced Mountain Operations (AMO) Course 2009


> ....
> Each year, the Land Force component of the Canadian Forces (CF) conducts an AMO Course to train selected soldiers to instruct, conduct and supervise operations, in rugged, mountainous and complex terrain as well as high alpine environments. Graduates will also gain the knowledge to be able to competently advise military commanders and act as guides during military mountain operations.
> 
> The complete AMO course totals 84 calendar days in duration and is conducted by the Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre at locations near Trenton, Ontario, Squamish, British Columbia, and Kananaskis, Alberta.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2008)

DND Technical Writing Services 


> ....The Director Chemical, Biological, Radiological and Nuclear Defence Development (D CBRN D) has a requirement for professional writing, editing and translation services support to assist Department of National Defence (DND) / Canadian Forces (CF) to develop and manage work associated with technical publication manuals. The work may also include development of vignettes and production of related drawing/pictures/video clips for inclusion in the new manuals....




"SYNTHESIS OF TETRAZINE DERIVATIVES" - Wikipedia on tetrazine - A bit on "energetic products"


> ....The purpose of the contract is to synthesize nitrogen-rich energetic products....




"Repair/Cleaning Bearskin Hats"


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND) Ottawa, Ontario Canada, has a requirement to perform annual inspections, repairs (as required) and scheduled maintenance of approximately seven hundred (700) Bearskin caps....


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2008)

"Invitation to Licence the Torso Heating for Dexterity in the Cold (THDC) Vest" (Vest that heats your torso based on how cold your fingers are)


> ....Toronto (DRDC Toronto) has completed the development of the Torso Heating for Dexterity in the Cold (THDC) Vest. The THDC technology is comprised of a close fitting heating vest and control system. The control system monitors the wearer's finger skin temperature and signals the heating vest to apply a specified amount of heat to the wearer's torso, which results in increased blood flow to the extremities and thus heats the hands and fingers. This allows the wearer to use their hands to perform fine tasks without wearing bulky gloves and to operate in temperatures below freezing. The system can allow the wearer to go without gloves for extended periods as it continually heats the hands, in contrast to repeatedly taking off gloves when a task needs fine manual dexterity and then putting them back on when the hands get cold .... A THDC Vest prototype has been built and tested, and the research project leading to its development has been completed.  A Patent Cooperation Treaty application (WO/2007/128129) has been filed for this technology and has been published .... There are a substantial number of users for such a device in the DEFENCE and security sectors, such as snipers, helicopter flight engineers, vehicle gunners, medics, or mechanics. Market opportunities would also exist in the civilian market, such as any occupation or hobby which requires precision tasks to be performed outdoors in low temperatures for long periods where gloves represent an impediment....




Support services for Exercise Arctic Challenge


> ....Requirement: To provide the Department of National Defence, 2 Srv Bn Admin Coy RQMS with a Logistique and Basic Survival Course during the period 14 to 21 February 2009 for 60 personnel. This advanced arctic survival training is to be held in Puvirnituq, Nunavik, Quebec, Canada for the following reasons: 1) location in an arctic environment - above tree line; 2) location serviced by a permanent air strip capable of accommodating the DND aircraft; 3) relatively close to CFB Petawawa; 4) able to accommodate large number (60+ persons); 5) instructors and guides must be native Inuit and must possess intimate knowledge of the local area....




"Technical Support for the Development of Advanced Radar Modeling and Identification Techniques"


> ....DRDC Ottawa is currently conducting a project on Advanced Concepts in Naval Multifunction Radar, which will help position DRDC to provide expert advice for selection of radar systems required for the Canadian Surface Combatant (CSC). This project contains a modeling and simulation effort designed to produce accurate high fidelity models of naval radar performance in a littoral environment. The high fidelity radar model will be used to help predict the performance of candidate radar systems for the CSC operating in a variety of environments. As part of this modeling effort, DRDC Ottawa has obtained MATLAB code for predicting detection thresholds in non-Rayleigh clutter....




"POLICE ACADEMY TRAINING AIDS" for CF MP Academy


> ....The Contractor must provide two PatrolSim Series - Police Driving Simulator Patrolsim IV™ and components which consists of two Drivewise Life Cycle, one IPS, one Custom Logo Graphics, one After Action Review, two Interconnectivity with Prism Advanced Interactive Systems (AIS), and one Scenario Builder, for the Department of National Defence (DND), Canadian Forces Military Police Academy (CFMPA) located at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden, Borden, Ontario, Canada....


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2008)

" Laser Optical Countermeasures Against Threat Environment Scenarios (LOCATES)" - More on laser beam riders - More on laser target designators


> ....The aim of the LOCATES project is to demonstrate new capabilities to the Canadian Forces to protect Navy ships against laser assisted threat in harbors and littoral environment. One objective of the project is to produce a naval prototype of a system that will integrate some sub-systems being currently developed at DEFENCE R&D Canada (DRDC)-Valcartier including:
> 
> -    A laser far off-axis detection capability against LTD (current LASSOS prototype)
> -    A detection capability against LBR (current BRILLIANT prototype)
> ...




"WILDLIFE CONTROL SERVICES" for CFB Comox


> .... To furnish all Labour, Materials, Equipment and Supervision required to provide Wildlife Control Services for Department of National DEFENCE, Wing Air Traffic Control Office, CFB Comox, Lazo, BC in accordance with the specifications for a two (2) year period from April 1, 2009 to March 31, 2011 with three (3) one year options to renew the Contract.  The Supplier shall perform Wildlife Control Services seven (7) days a week, 365 days a year on all lands, structures and facilities owned and/or operated by the Airport, and any other associated lands, structures and facilities at the direction of the Wing Air Traffic Control Officer (WATCO). This will include the inside of buildings....




"Supply and Install Digital In-Car Video Systems" for MPs @ CFB Esquimalt


> .... Military Police require a DVD-R based compact digital in-car camera system for event record. The system must be able to record 24 hours of continuous audio and video of the occupants in the car and outside simultaneously as well as vehicle lights/sirens/brakes status. In addition to automatic activation on detection of lights/sirens/impact the officer must also be able to activate the system manual via console and wireless mic.  The system also must be able to be start recording an event from cold start (vehicle off, system off) within 30 seconds of vehicle responding to an incident. Low-voltage detection to properly shut the system down before draining the vehicle battery system and preventing it from starting. Media output of the system must be playable via stand-alone DVD players and PCs running Windows 2000/XP/Vista without requiring special software or proprietory codecs. Auditing of any changes to the system and supervisory controls to prevent unauthorized access, removal or tampering of the media and recorded contents to maintain evidential integrity....


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2008)

Discussion of this one here.

"Long Range Precision Rocket System"


> ....The Canadian Forces (CF) intends to procure a new Long Range Precision ROCKET System (LRPRS) and institutionalize this capability within the land forces. The purpose of this Letter of Interest (LOI) is to communicate the Canadian Forces' preliminary requirements and solicit information and feedback from industry regarding the proposed solution. This feedback is requested to assist the Crown in finalizing the requirements and the procurement strategy and to gage industry's interest in this project.
> 
> 2.    BACKGROUND
> A Long Range Precision ROCKET System is an essential component of joint fire support and will complement other Canadian Forces land, naval and air systems currently in service or expected to enter service. The key to overcoming present and future battlefield threats is the ability to mass fires; thereby reducing the enemy's ability to respond and manoeuvre, while maintaining the Canadian Forces' capability to conduct continuous operations. The Long Range Precision ROCKET System is expected to operate in a complex environment delivering precise munitions against threat targets while minimizing collateral damage.  The preferred option is to procure a fully developed and battle proven system (commonly referred to as a Military-Off-The-Shelf (MOTS) to meet the preliminary list of High Level Mandatory Requirements (HLMR). This course of action best offers an achievable and timely solution to address the identified deficiencies. The contractor is expected to supply the Long Range Precision ROCKET System, perform the integration of Canadian supplied components, and commit to the long-term provision of In-Service Support (ISS) to the system....


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Dec 2008)

"DND Housing Rationalization, Options Analysis & Business Case, Various DND Sites BC, ON, QC, NB, NS"


> ....Defence Construction Canada – Abbreviated Proposals for Consulting Services – Standing Offer Agreement for DND Housing Rationalization, Options Analysis & Business Case, Various DND Sites in British Columbia, Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick and Nova Scotia
> In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes and guidelines of the provinces and professional association(s) of British Columbia (BC), Ontario (ON), Quebec (QC), New Brunswick (NB), and Nova Scotia (NS), Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from consulting firms to provide Options Analysis, Business Case, and Concept Design services related to DND Housing, on an “as and when requested basis”, required by the Department of National Defence.  The objective of this Request for Abbreviated Proposal (RFAP) is to select one firm, who will sign a Standing Offer Agreement (SOA) with DCC for an estimated value of $330,000.00, to provide the required services for approximately two years from the date of award. The range of call up values is expected to be from $25,000.00 to $55,000.00....




"Target System" for CISM (Conseil International Du Sport Militaire) shooting team


> ....The Canadian Forces CISM (Conseil International Du Sport Militaire) shooting team requires an electronic target system to train for international competitions. The Department of National Defence requires an electronic scoring target system to train and compete at the elite CISM level.  The system must be of the latest technology, must have a proven track record, and must have been validated by the ISSF (International Sport Shooting Federation).  The supplier must be able to deliver the goods, as indicated, by March 20, 2009....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2008)

"AIRCRAFT STORAGE CONTAINERS" for someone "Special"


> ....THE DEPARTMENT OF NATIONAL DEFENCE HAS A REQUIREMENT FOR THE FOLLOWING FOR DELIVERY TO CANADIAN FORCES AEROSPACE AND TELECOMMUNICATION SQUADROM (sic) IN ASTRA, ON. FOR FEBRUARY, 2009.
> 
> Line1, AIRCRAFT STORAGE CONTAINERS FOR CANADIAN SPECIAL (sic)
> Qty of 20 with the option for another 20, within 24 months of
> contract award....



_(A bit) more on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Dec 2008)

"Wheelchair Access Vans, Rental" for Edmonton Garrison


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND) requires two (2) wheelchair accessible vans without driver for the Edmonton Garrison, Edmonton, Alberta for period of up to seven (7) months. Estimated date of rental will be from February 1, 2009 to August 31, 2009 inclusively. Vans will be used exclusively within 200km of the City of Edmonton....




"Seismic Retrofit Building ‘A’ & Extension to Existing Building ‘B’ "


> ....The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary to seismicly brace areas in a newly constructed Building ‘A’ and an existing extension to Building B.
> 
> Those wishing to obtain a set of Plans & Specifications for this project must place an order with MERX by logging on their website: www.merx.com or by calling 1 (800) 964-MERX (6379).
> 
> ...




_More on links, attachments_


----------

